

Is The Adult Industry A Place For Young Tech Entrepreneurs To Make Money? - rmason
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasperhamill/2014/07/31/meet-the-young-entrepreneur-aiming-to-be-the-steve-jobs-of-porn/

======
gcb0
lame paid advertising.

but they, it worked for that silly kid selling a rss aggregator like it was
sliced bread, as he managed to bait yahoo into buying his shenanigans.

